
Alertify: notifications for whatever you want - arktisklada
http://alertify.me/
======
arktisklada
As a DIY-er, I found this app useful for sending push notifications instead of
expensive SMS messages. I've been working on a custom home alarm system and
the iOS push notification solution was super useful. Curious what others
think.

